# ipod keeps pausing by itself!



## ashp (Oct 14, 2005)

Hiya,

question....for the last few days...I keep having to reset my ipod as it keeps pausing by itself...it'll be playing fine then it'll just pause! OR it'll just freeze. Is it normal to have to keeo resetting it? Any idea why it is doing this? Any help is appreciated.

ash


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

It should pause if the headphone is pulled out of the jack. Make sure that isn't happening. As for the freezing, you may have to erase the iPod and reinstall to make sure that it isn't just a software problem. 

s.


----------



## ashp (Oct 14, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> It should pause if the headphone is pulled out of the jack. Make sure that isn't happening. As for the freezing, you may have to erase the iPod and reinstall to make sure that it isn't just a software problem.
> 
> s.



hi, thanks for thr reply. The headphones are not being pulled out of the jack. When you say reinstall do you mean all the tracks or the operating software or both. I haven't a clue!


----------



## iTony (Apr 22, 2003)

I had/have this problem too. My situation was, when the iPod was turned on, and I played the song with the "select" button (?? the middle button on the dial ??) it would pause. However when I just pressed the "play" button it was fine.


----------



## ashp (Oct 14, 2005)

iTony said:


> I had/have this problem too. My situation was, when the iPod was turned on, and I played the song with the "select" button (?? the middle button on the dial ??) it would pause. However when I just pressed the "play" button it was fine.


hmm....ok.maybe that's it! Will..try it. Thanks alot.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

Interesting observation, iTony.

Yeah, I meant erase the whole thing and reinstal. I'd find the link at Apple's support page for iPods but my internet connection is wonky today.

s.


----------



## Apa4 (Mar 6, 2009)

Guys HELP!
I have almost the same problem - my ipod mini is switching on pause by itself, when I only "touch and squeeze" a bit the jack of my sennheiser headphones. Other earphones don't cause such problem. So probably the problem is in sennheisers, but they sound perfect (doesn't look like there's any problem with the cord). I took the ipod apart, cleaned all the things.. but it didn't get better. 
So I wonder is it possible, to switch OFF somehow (through it's software) this function, when the ipod is turning pause, when it "feels", that earphones are taken out???
I hope someone can helpp me!


----------

